# Boardman mht 8.6 how to build?



## Killahpriest666 (28 Oct 2019)

Got this bike coming from halfords this week boxed.... Is it difficult to build? Any special tools I need? I have spanner don't have special torque wrench thing with Newton meter... Does that matter?


----------



## iluvmybike (29 Oct 2019)

You will probably need to rotate the fork & then secure the stem bolts, fit the saddle (apply grease to seatpost), pedals (apply grease/anti-seize to threads & make sure you get them right way round - thread is different left to right). All should be do-able with a decent set of allen keys. A torque wrench would be ideal but not essentail as long as you don't go mad raunching things up. Apply a bit of grease to the wheel quick release skewers as well. Look online for videos to help if not sure - plenty of them


----------



## Killahpriest666 (29 Oct 2019)

thanks...ive just ordered some grease....and ordered some anti seize....so grease on seat post pedals ect? anti seize should go where? anywhere i shouldnt put grease and anti seize?


----------



## si_c (30 Oct 2019)

Put a dab of grease on the pedal threads and on the seatpost - then just put the handle bars on - they're aluminium so you shouldn't need to worry about torquing them up just make sure they are tight enough that the handle bars remain fixed and don't rotate even when you put some weight through them.

Then you'll need to make sure that the disc brakes are bedded in - take the bike outside to a bit of clear road/pavement accelerate to a reasonable pace and then brake hard until you are _almost_ stopped then release the brakes and repeat. Do this between 15-20 times and you should notice your braking improve significantly over this period.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2019)

So did it arrive safely, and have you managed to assemble and ride it?


----------

